# Toy for Kittens



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

So I got this treat ball for kittens. I plan on dehydrating a bunch of stuff tomorrow. Should I use liver in it? They keep playing with the ball until a treat comes out :wink:

Or should I do chicken?


----------

